# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Stahl's Essential Psychopharmacology 4th edition

## metamorphosis

So,lets get this out of the way, Stahl is very outspoken expert and egocentric. I don't agree with all of his ideas on meds. but his knowledge of psychopharmacology foundation is a solid rock and he does have some great insight and ideas with drugs and mental illness. So, his book is new reference/tome is finally out with a nice price tag of $100. Which is worth it and I plan on purchasing it sometime soon.

Until then, let me ask-
Has anyone checked it out?
Read it?
And what do you think?
Yes, he is very aloof and opinionated but he is also one of the top experts in the field! His book is still an invaluable reference book. The starting chapters, the nuts and bolts, that pdocs and psychopharmacologists must learn in school. The basics- the numerous different cells and their structure, synaptic neurotransmission, ion-channels, protein linked receptors,and the effect of enzymes. That is just the beginning of the book!!!
It will always have a place on my book shelf.
Anyway, has anyone looked through it, read any of it and can share?
What did you think?
Also, anyone that has a download, please pm me!!! ::):

----------


## metamorphosis

Apparently Stahl's Essential Psychopharmacology 4th ed., will be available on Mach 31st. You can pre-order the book at around $95. Which is completely worth it for me. You can also buy the online version, but I prefer books. Rather than reading 1000 pages on the computer. I'm old school like that. Also, besides the nuts and bolts he explains. Starting with a different cell structure, regions of the brain, synaptic transmission etc., apparently he covers some of the newer research on mental illness including genotyping.

----------


## metamorphosis

Since Stahl's Essential Psychopharmacology, 4th ed. will be released soon.I received an online copy of the 3rd edition, 1043 pgs. You can check it out. If you haven't already
Enjoy!
http://www.scribd.com/doc/19239295/Stahl-Completo

----------


## Equinox

I hope to get my hands on a copy once it comes out, I've read the third edition back to front. 

A free preview of the 4th edition prescriber's guide is already out on google books.

----------


## metamorphosis

@ Equinox did you start from chapter one with the different cell structures? That is what is so great about his book. Whether you agree or disagree with what he recommends, his book teaches you the nuts and bolts of neurobiology.

----------


## Equinox

Yeah, I agree the early chapters are what helps to make it a great book. It's also pretty accessible to the advanced consumer, health professionals that aren't medical doctors and such, it's not just a book for the doctors and pharmacologists.

----------


## Equinox

You might be interested in this page:

Articles authored by Stephen M Stahl

----------


## Equinox

Older (2004) edition of his Prescriber's guide can be downloaded here;

http://bookos.org/book/699240

----------


## metamorphosis

Thanks, you are the man!!!

----------

